# Scada & Dcs



## مهندس احمد عمر (3 أغسطس 2006)

رجاء الافادة ما هو الفرق بين نظام Dcs ونظام Scada


----------



## faster (13 أغسطس 2006)

*Scada &dcs*

general identification about scada and dcs find in attached PDF


----------



## mmzyan (14 أغسطس 2006)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## faster (24 أغسطس 2006)

*scada*

this onther one


----------



## Eng_Hisham (24 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم ارزقه زوجه صالحه إذا نظر إليها سرته وإذا أمرها أطاعته وإذا غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها وولده وماله وكل شىء 

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس احمد عمر (25 أغسطس 2006)

لكل من ارسل رد - جزاك الله خيرا-


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم :
للاسف انا لا اعرف نظام scada لكننى اعرف بعض الشىء عن الdcs=Distributed Control System وهو نظام للتحكم فى بلوف الكنترول واعطاء البرامترات الهامه مثل درجات الحراره والضغوط......الخ عن طريق مجموعه من الكروت وبرنامج لادخال المعادلات الخاصه بكل برامتر وتخرج هذه البيانات عن طريق برنامج interface .,
هذه بعض المعلومنت التى اعرفها عن هذا النظام .............وشكرا:3: 
م/سامح صفى الدين ميكانيكا


----------



## faster (27 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الباشمهندس هشام شكرا علي هذه الدعوه انشاء الله تكون مستجابه والشكر موصول لكل المشاركين في الموضوع


----------



## mennai (2 مارس 2009)

*انقذوني بكتب حول نظام scada*

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله انا طالب في السنة الخامسة هندسة كهربائية ابحث عن مراجع حول scada لانجاز مذكرة التخرج
***** med.mennai***********


----------



## eeeman (24 مارس 2009)

شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_eladwy (8 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مليون على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## الذهبية (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engmamj852003 (11 أغسطس 2009)

thnx for this important issu ,but if u can put scada software and a manual to use it

thnx too much


----------



## عاابر القارات (11 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد صراحة


----------



## Almuhammedi (28 أغسطس 2009)

لا يوجد فرق جوهري بينهما, فأي منهما في الوقت الحاضر يستطيع أن يلبي كل احتياجات المنشأة الصناعية. لكن الفكرة تكمن في الاولوية. نظام التحكم الاشرافي وجلب البيانات SCADA يتميز بتقديم خدمات التحكم المعتمد على بروتوكولات الاتصالات (عادة لمسافات بعيدة) ويتم التحكم بجميع المهام من مركز واحد. بينما نظام التحكم الموزع DCS يستخدم داخل المنشأة الصناعية لتوزيع المهام بين وحداته. هذا يعني أنه يمكن أن توجد أكثر من وحدة تدير المنطقة المناطة بها بشكل مستقل. ومع ذلك يمكن أن تتواصل الوحدات مع بعضها البعض عادة عبر وحدة مركزية. من ناحية أخرى فإن SCADA تنفذ مهاما منطقية أكثر منها تماثلية والعكس في DCS. على سبيل المثال لو كانت لدينا منشأة في موقع ما ولكنها تعتمد على خط أنابيب إمدادات يأتي من موقع اخر بعيد. نظرا لأن خط الامدادات لن يكون عليه تحكم بقدر ماهو مراقبة (بالكاميرات مثلا) وبعض عمليات الفتح والغلق للصمامات فسيناسبه نظام SCADA بينما يلزمنا DCS داخل المنشأة لأن العملية أعقد من كونها فتح وغلق ولكن نظام تحكم متكامل شاملا عناصر الموالفة (التناسبي, التفاضلي، التكاملي PID مثلا) وحلقات التحكم البسيطة والمركبة Single & Cascade Loops. 

بالمناسبة يوجد نظام ثالث في المنشأت الصناعية وهو نظام السلامة الصناعية ISS. وظيفة هذا النظام مخصصة فقط للحماية في حالة فشل أنظمة التحكم ويدخل فيه نظام إقفال المنشأة ونظام الحريق والغاز.


----------



## Almuhammedi (29 أغسطس 2009)

هذه بعض الكتب عن SCADA
http://208.88.227.155/download/3452..._Experience.pdf?tsid=20090828-194222-77014c04

http://208.88.227.142/download/6100...ms_Security.pdf?tsid=20090828-194606-89637ace

http://208.88.227.134/download/8256..._and_SCADA_.pdf?tsid=20090828-194911-ddcf497d


----------



## musabfakhri (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر


----------



## LAB_AHMED (22 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## توفيق جبار (22 يناير 2010)

*جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

والله مشكور جدا على الكتب الجميلة


----------



## en.ashraf (30 يناير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## fawzey (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..ارجو من المهندس ماجد او غيره من المهندسين ان يمدني ببعض المعلومات عن scada
ولك من جزيل الشكر ......مهندس فوزي


----------



## أسامة الحوت (31 مارس 2010)

يسلمو كتييييييييييييييييير يا ملك...............................................
وازا في كمان شي عن الاسكادا عندك يا ريت تبعتو او مشاريع عن الاسكادا
وشكرا...


----------



## محمد باله (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م. رجب أبو عمار (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsaher_m_m (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asad123 (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود


----------



## marko mamado (3 يوليو 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## muhammad_it (13 يوليو 2010)

10x


----------



## sasa78 (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## توته ستار (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسام راشد (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهودالمبذول
بارك الله لك


----------



## احمد القرشي (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا و ياريت لو حد عنده اي حاجه عن ال dcs و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *tamer* (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم . بارك الله فيكم


----------



## saud_uk (3 أغسطس 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## فرزدق احمد (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sasa78 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thnksxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yahiaalmobarak (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الافادة 
بس عندي سؤال ماهي ابرز الفروقات بين نظامي scadaوdcs من حيث المواصفات والسعات التخزينية من اجل استبدال او احلال نظام الdcsبنظام scada لمحطة كهربائية كبيرة ؟ وليس عمل موائمة بينهما؟


----------



## zmh85 (14 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## بحر الهوى (14 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك بس حاول ان حد يعلمك لأن القراءة لوحدها مش هتفيدك عن تجربة وإن شاء الله أحاول أوفرلك كتب


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين و اخص ب الزكر المهندس اللى شرح الفرق بين scada و dsc بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح السعيد فواز (25 نوفمبر 2011)

SCADA is an abbreviation for Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition . 

DCS stands for Distributed Control System. 

Normally, a SCADA system will get the data from a RTU (remote terminal unit). A RTU runs independently, except for some control from the central supervisory system such as fire fighting, emergency shut-down (i.e water & oil pipelines). The communication path will be through a GSM, wireless technology, etc... 

For a DCS system, it controls the process as a stand-alone system. It has the control loops built into it's own controller. The communication path will be through something like a LAN high-speed Ethernet, or other communications  network. DCS is a single unit, or a group of local units 

I think that my clarification helps a little bit on the subjects of DCS and SCADA.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_difference_between_SCADA_and_DCS#ixzz1ekA7cUkK
​


----------



## محمد ابو كيله (11 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## mrfox (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
إليك أخي الكريم هذا الكتاب الرائع في سكادا


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## goranomer (1 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا


----------

